# Please help me identify this piece of music



## christopherpm

Please - this is driving me insane. There's a piece of slow classical music that has played in a few episodes of the BBC One programme "Fake or Fortune", and appeared at the beginning of the first episode of this years "I'm A Celebrity Get Me Out Of Here".

I am desperate to know what the music is called and who it is by. I'm sure I know it from a well known film soundtrack, but I cannot pinpoint it - it's been on my mind for weeks now...


----------



## christopherpm

Typical - minutes after I post, I found my answer! It was the Main Theme from the film Basic Instinct (by Jerry Goldsmith)


----------

